# Just bought a 93 Altima, need advice/tips/info/etc..



## Infinitrium (Oct 8, 2004)

I was looking through the newspaper and I saw a 93 Altima for $650. Took my more mechanically inclined father along with me to take a look at it. It's a white 5 speed GXE with 352000 kms. The battery is no good, so it needed a boost before it would start. Once it started, I noticed some exhaust noise coming from somewhere in the engine bay. As long as it's nothing terribly serious, it won't bother me. It's been sitting for about a year, driven occasionally, so the brakes are rusty, I hope the brake lines aren't damaged. The clutch is worn but it works good, tranny shifts smoothly. The tires are worn, but they'll do for a while, gonna be a bit expensive to replace all 4 205/60 15's. Everything inside works, except for some weird problem with the tach, when the car is started, it doesn't read at all, then it jumps all over the gauge, then settles down and reads properly. The A/C works, cruise control works, radio/casette/cd player works, handbrake works, but the antenna is broke off at the trunk. There's some kind of bar in the rear suspension that's going to need some welding, I don't know what the thing is called but my dad said he can weld it. I offered the guy $500, and he accepted. I didn't give him the money yet, he's going to hold it for me for a week or so until I gather up some cash for a transfer sticker, that way I won't have to incur a big bill to get the car towed home. Overall, the car isn't perfect, but considering what I paid, I think I'm getting a good deal. So, anyone else here own or drive an Altima? what are your opinions on them?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that sounds like a good deal actually. all things considered. that last part you posted was funny, this IS an altima forum after all.  most of us either have one or have had one at some point. i love mine and my g/f loves hers - but back to your question. without looking at the car, id say it sounds worth 500 bucks, even with the high mileage.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm with Jason on this one. I loved my altima only reason I traded it in was because it had 180k miles on it. is the frame is good shape? Any body damage? Do you hear a rattling noise coming from or near the valve cover?


----------

